# Wife not sure on how I did



## ocsnapper (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all just wanted to get some feed back on my new but used smoke I picked up today, I think I made a good deal but the wife's not sure so I thought I leave it up to you all to give me some input. So here's what I got a used Lang 48 in very good shape with a BBQguru I think the competitor wiht a 10 cfm fan and the guy thur in about 1/8 cord of cherry and apple wood all said

I got it all for $850.00


----------



## mossymo (Apr 30, 2011)

You done well, I would have been all over it myself if it was local to me. Congrats!

Got any pics?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the Lang you did good and are gonna really enjoy that smoker


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good score to me. 

Now lets see a picture of the new toy


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd have bought it, but my wife knows I'll use it, so I probably wouldn't get much heat for the acquisition.  Just wait until she gets a few good meals out of it from ya, & she'll be convinced too!!!


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 30, 2011)

give your wife a taste of the results of your new smoker....she will congratulate you on a fine purchase


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2011)

all of the above........ congrats..........


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2011)

Nice score.. Congrats


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Great score. I think anyone of us would have jumped at that.


----------



## ocsnapper (May 1, 2011)

OK here are some pic just got time to upload them and as we speak I have some baby back ribs smoking away..alittle rust on the burner box but not bad..and I love the wheels...
	

		
			
		

		
	








.
	

		
			
		

		
	







.


----------



## ellymae (May 1, 2011)

Oh yeah - you done good!


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2011)

Sweet Rig!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 1, 2011)

You got ripped off... I will help you out by giving you what you paid for it so you don't lose any money if you want...


----------



## garyt (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations, that is a very very good price. You will love it, I wonder why it was so cheap?


----------



## tom37 (May 1, 2011)

Good one Paul!!!

I think you got a smokin deal. No pun intended.

As far as why it was so cheep, man times are tough right now. A few years back my buddy had to sell his Lincoln pipeliner shorthood for 1200 bucks. He didnt have time to wait for a better dollar so he took what he could get. Paid the bills and went on. 

This is where my wife gets upset. LOL I figure the more toys I have while the money is decent, is the more things I can sell off before I get to the stuff I really dont want to sell. 

LOL Thats called asset protection isn't it?


----------



## ocsnapper (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys and for why so cheap the guy that I got it off of has not had much time to smoke and his health is down so he was letting it go to get some cash now when he can use it...


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> You got ripped off... I will help you out by giving you what you paid for it so you don't lose any money if you want...


If Paul's line is busy - just give me a call. I got your back and look at it this way, you could come to Ca and hang for a while during the testing phase


----------



## realtorterry (May 3, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

Congrats.I think you got a good deal.Now you need to convince the wife...


----------

